# Felis concolor....Mt lion, Cougar, Puma, Panther, Catamount.



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

In the U.S. the lion has to be the trophy of trophys when it comes to predator calling. 
Has anyone ever called one in? Have you ever called one in and taken it?Let's here the story no matter if it died or not.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well heck, I'll start this one off. Because I hunted at night alot in California and Nevada I've seen eight lions that I know of for sure because I seen there body, two of those lions were in the day time.

Of those eight four were called in and one died. Many times at night I seen sets of large gold eyes that could have been a lion but I was not sure, so I don't count those.

Ok I went first, I'm sure some of you guys have seen lions, let's hear about it.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Heck yes i have seen them, just not when i was calling. i live in edmond, oklahoma on 26 acres, there is a creek that runs along the edge then on the other side we have a couple hundred acres. My vet claims that one of her friends also a vet had an old mare that was going blind that she found dead one morning about 5, it had claw marks all up and down its back and you could tell it had been drug 20 or so feet. the horse is too big for a bobcat even a big one. Also we have a family farm in Cushing, oklahoma there we 640 acres and the cimmoran river runs along that. now the game warden for that county says that there are mountain lions all up and down the river, he said that the government released them to control the deer population. Now in the past few years (i am 14 by the way) we have had calves come up missing and cows missing. So 6 months ago we had a trapper come our to trap for mountain lions because they were becoming a problem and a threat to property and life. so the trapper was out around 5 or so one morning in the river bottom right above the bank and he hung a dead racoon from a tree and place the trap under the racoon and went back to his truck to get some pliers and when he came back the racoon was gone and there were mountlion tracks over his, he said he just grabbed his trap and got in his truck and drove off.  I heard this from him personally. The one time i have seem them was when we were working cattle one morning around 7 in febuary of 2005 so it was cold and there was steam coming off of our spring fed pond, and something was moving in the fog and i said "dad what is that?"he said i dont know probably a deer so i went and got his binoculars and looked out then it started to run across our pecon orchards about 500 yards from where we were standing and my uncle says look at that what its it? and when i looked sure enough it was a mountain lion. My grandpa said "now i know where all our calves are going" :-?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw one way back in 1990 at Ft Carson CO. I was not hunting at the time "But I did have an m-60"  anyway it was about 250 300 yards away at a full sprint to get away from us, at first I thought it was a deer, I yelled look at that as it dissapeared behind some boulders. Biggest kitty I ever saw!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

State has share of myths

By Ed Godfrey
The Oklahoman

Oklahoma also has its share of myths or "rural legends." For decades, state game wardens have been refuting stories of mountain lion stockings, black panthers and a Bigfoot in the Kiamichi Mountains.

For at least two decades, a story has persisted that the state wildlife department stocks mountain lions in Oklahoma to control the deer population.

State wildlife officials fielded questions from a local television station about it as recently as last month.

The television station was e-mailed two mountain lion photos -- one from a guy in Tecumseh and another from a guy in Choctaw -- both claiming the photos were proof that mountain
lions were turned loose near their homes. It turns out the two photos were the same.

The rumor is really a silly one when you think about it. Why would the state wildlife department want mountain lions to kill deer, considering all the money it makes from deer
hunters?

Not to mention the liability the department would incur by stocking such a dangerous animal.

"We hear it every year. We've got landowners that believe that," Maxwell said of the rumor. "We don't do stuff like that. We don't have access to mountain lions."

Mountain lions are so rare in this state (Oklahoma) you could live your entire life in the woods and never catch sight of one. But leprechauns....... now those little devils are all over the place.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohan are you trying to imply that Leprechuns are not real!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Gohon, I hear it all the time from will meaning people. Most of it is hear say, something they heard from someone else.

One of the best ones I keep hearing is about black panthers. Funny thing, nobody has ever killed one or even took a picture of one in the whole history of the U.S. but they exist. :lol:

People can live in Mt lion country all there life and never see one. The mt lion is probably one of the most stealthy animals on the planet. An old saying out west, more lions see people then people see lions. :wink:

As far as a lion being a dangerous animal, I don't think it is in most cases. It's were people have moved into lion country riding there little bikes around looking like something running away or jogging, thats where many people get in trouple. It's usually a child or a woman that get's attacked by a lion, not to many full grown men get attacked. I would think a bear poses more danger to humans then a lion.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Heck no........ Leprechauns are the real deal. My Grandma's 7th husbands 4th wife had a 2nd cousin that was part Leprechaun. Nasty little devil so they say, so they have to be on the up and up.

On the subject though, the author of my earlier post goes on to say "People swear up and down that they have seen black panthers or cougars, but state wildlife officials say there is no proof such an animal exists.

"We don't know what they are seeing, but we have never had anybody catch one or shoot one or take pictures of one," Maxwell said.

Mountain lions do reside in all parts of Oklahoma, mostly in the Panhandle and western half of the state, but they are not black, according to the state wildlife department.

Black leopards and jaguars are real, but are different species of cats and not indigenous to the United States. Black leopards are more commonly found in the dense tropical rain
forest of southeast Asia. Jaguars are found in Central and South America".

The rumors do persist though. I've heard my Mom tell a story that she and my uncle were stalked by black panther one night while walking home. Mom had a vivid imagination..........

I've never seen one in the wild. Seeing one from a far away distance would be exciting but I'm not anxious to stumble upon one in the wild. Probable make a stream of tears run down my legs.......

Speaking of yellow eyes in the dark I had that happen to me once in the mountains outside Yellowstone park. I sat with my back against a large tree and a large fire going. I could hear movement in the brush and occasionally see those eyes. Only gun I had with me was a single shot 20 gauge and # 6 bird shot. The wife and two daughters were sleeping on the ground next to me. About two in the morning I couldn't take it any longer so I got everyone up and piled all of us into the back of the truck for the rest of the night. Needless to say it was a hair raising experience.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

yes laugh but if i had anyway to proove it to you besides my word i would. Now i am not a lair so you can believe what you want, but i know what i saw. I know what you are thinking, this dumb kid doesnt know a thing but, my family farm the one that i saw the mountain lion on has been in our family for 103 years and i am not the only one who has seen them my grandfather has never seen one except for that day, and i never knew my great grandfather the one that baught our farm but he told my mom they were there. I dont know how you get your information about oklahoma game if you dont live here, but out of 10 people you ask in oklahoma that live in rural areas i bet that 8 will say that there are mountain lions so go ahead and laugh but i could just laugh at you for not knowing that there are mountain lions in oklahoma :-?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

prariewolf, you really should pay attention. Look up under my name at location. Born in Oklahoma and living in Oklahoma. I never said there were no mountain lions in Oklahoma. And I never said you didn't see one but since they are so rare and only found in the extreme west portion of the state around the Panhandle it does raise questions that you may have been mistaken and then again maybe you did see one. It is very possible you had one wander into your area, but where you live (Edmond) you're in the prairie part of the state and it is not typical cat habitat. Those that have been sighted in the western part of the state are suspected to have been wandering in from New Mexico. A mountain lion is a ambush predator. they don't run in packs and they can't run their prey down for any great distances so they need certain type of terrain which is not available in your area. Read the article again. It is from a Oklahoma newspaper with information supplied by the Oklahoma Department of Game and Fish. Still want to know where I get my Oklahoma information?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Gohon, Jaguars are indigenous to the U.S. At one time they roamed as far west as California and as far north as Utah. 
We still have them in Arizona and New Mexico maybe even west Texas, very rare but they are out there. 
Again, you are right when you say they can be black and they are the Worlds third largest cat. 
Now and then we have Jaguarundi cats come across the border as well as Ocelots, but Ocelots are very rare. I have even heard stories of Margay cats in southwestern Texas. 
Bottom line, we don't have black panthers and that's that lol. Now, if you drink enough of anything, then anything can be possable. :beer: :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well yes, sort of. At one time there were Jaguars in the southern boarder states of New Mexico, Arizona, and Texas. Some thought possible even in California but it was never actually documented. Utah I don't believe ever had any but I could be wrong there. Today Biologists will tell you that occasionally one will stray out of Mexico into Arizona or New Mexico but there are no resident Jaguars in either state. This belief is so strong that the Jaguar isn't even on the US endangered species list unless that has changed in the last 2-3 years but oddly enough they are on the endangered list south of the US/Mexico boarder. In 1986, a young male jaguar was killed in the mountains of southeastern Arizona. In December, 1993, ranch hands reported seeing a large spotted cat in southern Arizona's Buenos Aires National Wildlife Refuge but the cat could not be found. There was a big stir down around Tucson Arizona a couple years ago when it was reported Jaguars were heard bawling at night. Turned out to be a hoax. So to be indigenous they would not only have to be originating in the area but still being born and living in the area. They once were but that is now questionable. In fairness though I should qualify what I just wrote with the fact I have no first hand experience with Jaguars and what I have said is what I have read.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well guys, same story in kansas. BUT there is a reason they don't have their proof. a couple of friends and i have told the warden about the lions here, but are told that they don't exist. we asked if he wanted a dead one for proof. THEY ARE ILLEAGLE TO SHOOT. warden said it costs us $5000 and 1 year in prison if we shoot one, but they are not here. what a load of bullpucky. they know lions are here, but as long as they deny it the public will not be afraid and want something done about it.

also, they deny bear in kansas. UNTIL a woman hit one with her car about 25 miles away from the house here. THEY CLOSED THE HIGHWAY FOR 6 HOURS, THEN DENIED THE BEAR! luckily before the cops got there a friend of the woman had taken pictures of it. now they are just saying it was a freak occurence...

i think the states are just saying what they want to look like they are aware of what is going on. they don't want to admit they have NO idea that certain animals are around, or how many.

cya
:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

About two months ago, on channel 5 news they interviewed some people in Beverly Massachusetts that swear they saw a cougar. Fish and game said it must have been a bobcat but one guy claimed to know the difference and swore it was a Cougar!! This is the second time in the last two years I have heard rumors of cougar in Massachusetts. I belive it is very possible!!! I have even heard rumors of Timberwolfs in Northern Maine!


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Gohon I apologize, i know you are from oklahoma I was implying it to Danny B not you. I should have specified more. What part of Oklahoma are you from anyway?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

McIntosh County, right up against Lake Eufaula.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

prariewolf, the whole idea of this post was asking if you seen or killed a lion. What did I say to make you implay what ever you are implaying? I didn't say you lied, I didn't say anything about you for that matter. I don't get it? 
Maybe it's because you're an Oklahoma football fan and I'm a Notre Dame fan. And you guys have never forgot that 7-0 game back in 1957 when we snaped your 47 game winning streak :lol: Thats got to be it.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Danny B,

I'm sure you're a very accomplished predator hunter, but the part about the Notre Dame/ OU 7-0 game back in 1957 signals a little obsession. That, or you're making a joke. Hopefully the latter. If not, I thought it was a little funny anyways, lol!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I was joking lol. I remember watching the game on TV, what a great game it was be you a ND fan or a OU fan. One of the great games of all time. :wink:


----------

